
CPython internals: Ten-hour codewalk through the interpreter source code (2014) - jxub
http://pgbovine.net/cpython-internals.htm
======
id_rsa
I'm a Python developer who wanted to learn more about the CPython internals. I
watched these videos a couple months ago and found them helpful.

~~~
heyoni
Would you say it's worth going through with a rudimentary knowledge of C or
will I be wasting my time?

~~~
id_rsa
I think it's worth it. I have a rudimentary understanding of C, but I still
gained from it. The first few videos are about the project structure and the
main Python loop. You get to disassemble some Python code into bytecode and
see what's really going on. Don't let the lack of C expertise stop you.

------
dang
2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13825225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13825225)

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10483857)

------
maltalex
I wish more projects has walkthroughs like this. I’m not very interested in
CPython internals, but there are other projects I’d love to see explained.

------
brian-armstrong
It would take less than 10 hours to gain a similar understanding if you just
sit down and read the source. The CPython source is surprisingly small. It's
not without its warts, but it's laid out well enough.

~~~
jxub
Yes, this videos should help mostly in dealing with the trickiest parts like
the async modules implemented in C, which is most efficient than reading then
code in this case.

